# Blond Power on the Florida Middle Grounds



## Harbison

For some reason this forum will not accept anything but very short text.
The following has been gutted to comply:

Blond Power on the Florida Middle Ground
Fridays are really special around Hubbard's Marina. You can almost hear the Middle Grounds calling. The Florida Middle Grounds, one hundred miles North West of Madeira Beach Florida, is recognized as one of the best sports fishing areas in all of Florida. The Florida Fisherman ll makes the long run every weekend. This weekend is going to be something special. Thirty-two very excited anglers are ready to go. And, for the first time ever, Mister Joseph Drew, our dedicated mate on the Florida, has invited his long time girl friend, Ms. Rachel Dibbert, to join us on a thirty-nine hour excursion to the Grounds. Can this very petite blond, this message therapist, this lady, really battle the monsters of the Middle Grounds? What will 'Blond Power on the Florida Middle Grounds' really be like? Well, guess there is only one way to find out. Let's go!
Ms. Rachel Dibbert is ready:








Rachel's boy friend, Joe, delivers a 'how too' seminar. Joe also explains how to find my report on the Internet. That little red card says it all. 








Gosh! Joe sure is interesting, he know his stuff. All this excitement is really making us hungry. Chef Tammy time, Philly cheese steak time:








That moon sure is bright. Bet the snapper are as hungry as we are:








One-thirty A.M. the Florida reaches the Northern edges of the Middle Grounds. OK! Rachel and gang, let the fights begin. 
Mister Joe May, decides to try a cut Spanish sardine on a fly line. Will this man from Orlando be successful. Joe, look! That rod is bent over double. Joe is in for a fight, a battle with a real speed demon. Man that thing is strong and so very fast. Finally, we see the bright moon light glimmering against a shinning submarine. It's a tuna. Quick get the gaff. What a way start a trip. We are all so happy for Joe. 








Mango time. Mister Josh Barton, Orlando, and Mister Andy Adkins, St. Pete, lead the charge:
















Will & Joe are having a most difficult time keeping up with all the mangrove snapper we are catching:
















Mister George Edwards, Greensboro, NC, is congratulated by Captain Mark Hubbard. Job well done, well done indeed:








Mister Chuck Erwin, Seminole, Florida, proves that amber jacks love to feed at night:









Now that's a nice American red:








Cobia time. What a fight:








The mangrove snapper are really hungry. Some are even paying for their meal.
Mister Terry Baxley, Greensboro, NC.








Hold on, that's no mango snapper. These brutes are trying their best to head for their rocky homes. Time to put on the heat, time to prove who the bosses really are. Time for Mister James Neuendorf, Holiday, Florida, and Mister Scott Robertson:
















Well the night battles are over. Some were won; most were lost. Wonder what the day will bring?








Now this is really getting impressive:








Let's go show the mighty amber jacks who the bosses really are. Let's visit one of the many ship wrecks that call the Middle Grounds their final resting place.
That peak is part of the ship itself. Hope the AJ's are home:








Joe at work. We made sure he kept busy. No time to visit Rachel now. Hope that petite little blond gets her chance. 








Oh no! What the heck has Mister Nate Heath, Lithia, Florida, got himself into now. Nate is pinned against the rail of the Florida Fisherman. Nothing can really fight that much, pull that hard. At times the outcome was in doubt, but Nate won the great battle:








Mister Adkins did very well on largo mangos, but Andy does not know the meaning of quit:








Mister Josh Barton, Orlando, Florida, knows how to put the heat on:








Young Mister Alex Edwards, North Carolina, had a field day. Youth vs. AJ, youth is winning:








Now that young lady can fish:








Looks like the AJ's are getting bigger:








Finally! Time for blond power on the Florida Middle Grounds, time for Rachel. 
Our therapist has hooked in to a monster, a real brute. Joe, stay out of this. I can do it on my own. Rachel is pinned against the rail of the Florida. OH! That hurts. For every inch this blond takes, the monster takes two. On & on the fight goes. Rachel is covered with sweat, she is ringing wet. Joe, massage my shoulders. This is a battle to the finish. Finally, we see color. Joe hurry, get the gaff. Joe, being the man he is, races to Rachel's side. Joe sinks the long gaff hook deep into the side of the monster fish. Rachel...You did it girl. You fought the beast, and the beast did not win. And, guess what, I captured the giant struggle, the battle of all battles, on video. . 








More mangos! What an adventure. The bite is never fast, but enough to hold our interest:
























And the ARS:
























Oh well! Time to try something different. Joe can't help but wonder if anything our there would like a blue runner free lined off the Bow. In no time Joe's rod is bent over double. 








Our catch is really getting impressive. Rachael has become a Middle Grounds believer. You have a real fishergirl there Joe. Rachael on the left, Captain Mark Hubbard on the right, and in between, James, LaMont, Alex G., Tomohiro, and Alex D.. Watch out Florida Middle Grounds, you have met your match. 








Mister Kelvin Lipham, in addition to a fine catch, won the raffle for a new spinning reel:








:
















So how much did that king fish actually weigh? Would you believe forty-five pounds?








:








Bob Harbison Native Florida Sportsman...Florida Outdoor Writers Association

See Rachael in the fight of her life! 'Blond Power on the Florida Middle Grounds!' Then watch the rest of the action packed story: (Click on the Link)


----------



## FenderBender

Good report, looks like the long runs are worth it for the quality of fish out there. You're living a good life! 

Try posting the report in two post, post 2 would be continued... that way you don't have to gut the post and edit things out due to length.


----------



## Harbison

Good idea. The people on this forum seem to like what I do. I want to continue; however, I hate putting my name on 1/2 a report. I post on 7 different forums. This is the only one with a length consideration. Bob


----------



## TURTLE

*Now thats fishing!!! Where is your port?*


----------



## Harbison

Central Florida:
Madeira Beach 
The Florida Fisherman is docked at Hubbard's Marina, John's Pass. John's Pass is immediately on the Gulf.
Sir, we are doing this on a very regular basis. I cannot even remember when we have come back with under 2,000 pounds. Join us! Bob


----------



## Captdroot

That photo of the younger Hubbard is the first one where I can see "his old man" in his face. He looks kinda lanky, too. Did Wilson leave him with plenty of green................. and red socks?


----------



## Harbison

I remember Captain Wilson Hubbard very well. Fished with him many times. Both Wilson & Mark are well over 6'. Both were, are, fine gentlemen.
Captain Wilson Hubbard's legacy to Mark is Hubbard's Marina. Wilson left Mark something to be really proud of. Bob


----------



## Captdroot

Hope you remember when; old Wilson, sometime in the '80's, began to wear: a red sock on the left foot and a green sock on his right foot. After that, I never saw him without that trade mark combination.

A capt/fishermen friend of mine sent me an article about his passing in the St Pete Times. It was was well written and mentioned "his socks"! It you didn't ever read it, it is easy to locate on the internet. Did you know he was a boxer in his younger years? It's all in the article. Seems as if he still had a good punch......... the day he KO'ed a rowdy fisherman on-board! Like I said, it's a fine article about an interesting "Gentleman's" long life.


----------



## Harbison

*Captain Wilson Hubbard*

Guess I missed the sock setup. Did not know he was a boxer. Where can I find the story? I would love to read it. Thanks, Bob


----------



## Realtor

I want to go just for the food!! That looks GREAT!


----------



## Captdroot

I just did a "yahoo" search entitled "Wilson Hubbard Dies St Pete Times"

The article is near the top of my search. He died in 1994, I think. He was a self made man........... a millionaire and then some. Born in 1916 and grew up in a carnival........... you WILL enjoy reading it. I remember when he moved from Passagrille to Madiera Bch.

Also, some other articles of their (the Hubbards) rough days due to the oil spill. Fishing has become a tough way to get ahead. With regulations, fuel costs, and the taxes on all coastal property, everyone in the industry is battling to stay out of the red ink.

Good Luck and stay safe........ don't get bear caught in the these "dog days of summer"!


----------



## Harbison

Even the burgers are special!









Thanks for the info on Captain Hubbard. I will check it out. Bob


----------



## Harbison

Know what U mean. Guess I have always been a burger fan. Can't get enough of the famous _Tammy Burger!_


----------

